# May be a Kayaker turned microskiffer



## orey10m

hello,
I was recently re-confronted with my desire to stand while fishing.

The idea of creating homemade outriggers for my 12ft yak for stabilization led me to take a step back and consider whether or not I could simply be better served by a different craft. 
Currently I've got a used fishing kayak (perception pescador, not the pro model) and a small plastic "Jon" boat, the bass buggy type with a trolling motor. 

I'd love a boat that I could stand from, still launch in the water by myself, preferably without a trailer (like I can with my yak), and still paddle if I didn't want to take the motor. 
Which leads me to start researching here. 

I could get rid of both my current boats for probably $650+ and have that towards the new boat. Maybe I just need a nicer more stable kayak, but I'm going to start entertaining the idea of other boats. 

Thanks!


----------



## macuaig

Staying on the kayak-ish side, look up the Nucanoe Frontier with the casting bar. I’ve had my 12’ out a couple times, but no fishing yet. I hear the 95 degree days may be ending sometime this year. Check it out, but maybe the used market for the price.


----------



## Guest

orey10m said:


> hello,
> I was recently re-confronted with my desire to stand while fishing.
> 
> The idea of creating homemade outriggers for my 12ft yak for stabilization led me to take a step back and consider whether or not I could simply be better served by a different craft.
> Currently I've got a used fishing kayak (perception pescador, not the pro model) and a small plastic "Jon" boat, the bass buggy type with a trolling motor.
> 
> I'd love a boat that I could stand from, still launch in the water by myself, preferably without a trailer (like I can with my yak), and still paddle if I didn't want to take the motor.
> Which leads me to start researching here.
> 
> I could get rid of both my current boats for probably $650+ and have that towards the new boat. Maybe I just need a nicer more stable kayak, but I'm going to start entertaining the idea of other boats.
> I know that it cost almost $2000, but the Jackson Mayfly may be just the ticket. Wide and stable enough to stand while casting/ fish sighting, and a clean layout to prevent line stagging.
> Thanks!


----------



## Guest

orey10m said:


> hello,
> I was recently re-confronted with my desire to stand while fishing.
> 
> The idea of creating homemade outriggers for my 12ft yak for stabilization led me to take a step back and consider whether or not I could simply be better served by a different craft.
> Currently I've got a used fishing kayak (perception pescador, not the pro model) and a small plastic "Jon" boat, the bass buggy type with a trolling motor.
> 
> I'd love a boat that I could stand from, still launch in the water by myself, preferably without a trailer (like I can with my yak), and still paddle if I didn't want to take the motor.
> Which leads me to start researching here.
> 
> I could get rid of both my current boats for probably $650+ and have that towards the new boat. Maybe I just need a nicer more stable kayak, but I'm going to start entertaining the idea of other boats.
> I don't know if my reply posted or not. My suggestion is to purchase a Jackson Mayfly. This model has been designed to be wide and stable enough to stand in while fishing or sight fishing and the deck is also designed to be snag free.
> Thanks!


----------



## Guest

orey10m said:


> hello,
> I was recently re-confronted with my desire to stand while fishing.
> 
> The idea of creating homemade outriggers for my 12ft yak for stabilization led me to take a step back and consider whether or not I could simply be better served by a different craft.
> Currently I've got a used fishing kayak (perception pescador, not the pro model) and a small plastic "Jon" boat, the bass buggy type with a trolling motor.
> 
> I'd love a boat that I could stand from, still launch in the water by myself, preferably without a trailer (like I can with my yak), and still paddle if I didn't want to take the motor.
> Which leads me to start researching here.
> 
> I could get rid of both my current boats for probably $650+ and have that towards the new boat. Maybe I just need a nicer more stable kayak, but I'm going to start entertaining the idea of other boats.
> Sorry orey, I honestly don't know what's going on with posting tonight. I think that you'll see my thoughts if you expand your post.
> Thanks!


----------



## Ccantwell

Not trying to dissuade anyone from getting a micro... but, There are quite a few kayaks and hybrids now that are designed to stand in just fine and are incredibly stable... that being said ... i made a set of outriggers for my kayak with pvc and some floats from some old turtle teds that never got used... pain to paddle with them down but as far as drifting flats and such they work well.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Check out the Diablo paddlesports Amigo had mine for about three weeks and absolutely love it.


----------



## orey10m

Thanks for the suggestion. Interested why you might suggest the mayfly over the Jackson bite?

All these hybrid and kayak recommendations do have me leaning that direction, so my thread my devolve away from microskiff focused but we'll see.


----------



## orey10m

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Check out the Diablo paddlesports Amigo had mine for about three weeks and absolutely love it.


That amigo looks great and has great reviews. I think i would be interested in the Adios one as well because it's a little smaller but I also think it's more expensive?


----------



## Guest

orey10m said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Interested why you might suggest the mayfly over the Jackson bite?
> 
> All these hybrid and kayak recommendations do have me leaning that direction, so my thread my devolve away from microskiff focused but we'll see.


I think that the Bite is a great choice [1/2 the price of a Mayfly and you could customize as needed]. I like the Mayfly for the layout [rod/reel holders, snagfree deck area].


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

orey10m said:


> That amigo looks great and has great reviews. I think i would be interested in the Adios one as well because it's a little smaller but I also think it's more expensive?


The amigo is rotomolded that’s why I went with it was durability. Also the therofoam yaks in there line up have a an issue with leaking over time due to the two piece construction. If you go the Diablo route get the skeg these yaks can be difficult in the wind without it. The Amigo is a taste heavier but it was worth it to me to gain durability and piece of mind lol.


----------



## hipshot

I have an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 and an Ocean Kayak Torque. I can easily strand up in either, without outriggers. Have you tried standing in your Pescador? You may just be pleasantly surprised. It will feel unstable initially, but you will quickly learn that it's much more stable than it feels. On the other hand, if you're just looking for an excuse to buy a new boat, forget I said anything.


----------



## Guest

macuaig said:


> Staying on the kayak-ish side, look up the Nucanoe Frontier with the casting bar. I’ve had my 12’ out a couple times, but no fishing yet. I hear the 95 degree days may be ending sometime this year. Check it out, but maybe the used market for the price.


I've paddled the NuCanoe. It is almost untippable!


----------



## GaG8tor

We have a Jackson Cuda 12 and a Cuda 14. 2015 and 2013 models respectively just a more basic layout on the deck. Still have 3 rod holders and plenty of rod storage in the hatch. I haven’t tried in the 12 but I can stand and fly fish on the 14 all day with no problem.


----------



## crboggs

orey10m said:


> That amigo looks great and has great reviews. I think i would be interested in the Adios one as well because it's a little smaller but I also think it's more expensive?


I got started on a Diablo Adios. Great paddle craft for stand up fishing. Very stable.

The only thing I like better than my old Diablo is probably my canoe simply because its easier to paddle and more versatile.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

mike_parker said:


> I've paddled the NuCanoe. It is almost untippable!


This is me back when I was 330+lb fly casting a Musky fly out of a Nucanoe F12


----------



## Guest

FrankZinCLE said:


> View attachment 93506
> 
> 
> This is me back when I was 330+lb fly casting a Musky fly out of a Nucanoe F12


Great! The NuCanoe is very stable. Did you catch many Muskie on the fly?


----------



## orey10m

Really been wishing I could respond to this thread. Something happened to my account and all my posts kept getting blocked and I couldn't even respond to the admins. 
Anyway, what's the best combo of lightweight and good standing stability ? Is there a canoe that has those reverse chine kindof things that makes the gheenoe so great, has a square back, but is smaller and lighter than a gheenoe? I'd like to continue to be able to load in and out of my truck bed and I have a very short truck bed


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Keep the kayak and mothership it with the skiff.


----------



## K3anderson

orey10m said:


> Anyway, what's the best combo of lightweight and good standing stability ? Is there a canoe that has those reverse chine kindof things that makes the gheenoe so great, has a square back, but is smaller and lighter than a gheenoe? I'd like to continue to be able to load in and out of my truck bed and I have a very short truck bed



The Dolphin Mangrove is supposed to be a lot higher quality than the Gheenoe. A guy on FSWFF had both and said it was like a legit skiff quality. I haven't been in it though. https://www.dolphinboats.com/15-ft-mangrove-canoe If you want one person and an engine the soloskiff is awesome. If you still want to paddle, the diablo is great for standing. I've had both.


----------

